# ADSL Modem



## VarDOS (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi Friends,
I am Searching For Westell 6200 ADSL Modem. Here Is The Pic

*www.viewpoints.com/images/review/2007/181/20/1183253964-80089_full.jpg

Can Anybody Plese Provide Me Link To Buy It Online. Or The Store Name And Address Where It Is Avaliable. But Only In Pune Or Mumbai.

ThankYou
Varad


----------



## alok4best (Aug 23, 2008)

why don't you get a DLink or Huawei..They are much better than these brands.


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 23, 2008)

I Want Modem With Such Lights, The Lights Look Awesome
So Can Anyone Plese Suggest, Me Modem With Such Lights Style. My Buget Is 2k


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 23, 2008)

its reviews are not good


> Westell 6200 DSL Modem Review
> 
> 
> Unreliable, cheaply made junk. I'm done with Westell!
> *www.viewpoints.com/Westell-6200-DSL-Modem-review-2a34


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh! Thankyou gary4gar

So I Have Planned To Go With Wireless Router

How Is NetGear Router 

*www.maplin.co.uk/images/Full/a91gj_1.jpg

Can Anybody Give Me Its Review And Cost?


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 24, 2008)

For 2k Buffalo G125 is your best bet. Flash it with tomato, and you have a very good router


----------



## alok4best (Aug 24, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> I Want Modem With Such Lights, The Lights Look Awesome
> So Can Anyone Plese Suggest, Me Modem With Such Lights Style. My Buget Is 2k


whats so special about lights. Every available router in market has such lights.
One each for power, link, data,lan, usb and wi-fi.


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 24, 2008)

No No No
My Frnd Style Of The Lights Mean Router Has Circle Type Light, This Router Has Strips (Rectangular Lights)

But I am Goin To Buy A Wireless Router


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 24, 2008)

Decide, you need a fully functional device or a beautiful  show piece


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 24, 2008)

Now Not For Wired I am going for Wireless Router. 

Can Anybody Plese Suggest.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 24, 2008)

errr...i already told ya.
get a Buffalo G125


----------

